# Redfishcrack



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

SALYWATERSLICK,
This is my version of the Redfish Crack fly.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Good looking stuff skiffstiff. I still have a couple of those that you gave me a long time ago now.

It's pretty cool to see the progression and variations of Andy's original crack fly. From what I remember it started as basically a synthetic seaducer with just a craft fur tail and EP fiber like this minus the eyes so far back










Then I guess it evolved to what Scott Null tied with the tuft of cactus chenille added to give it some body









Now everyone uses all sorts of different collar materials, adds legs and/or mono eyes. It's cool to see some of the spins people put on it, but they still call it a crack fly.

I started tying a crack fly inspired pattern that I combined with a simram. I use crack flies a lot but found they're not really great in really skinny water where reds are feeding on small shrimp and crabs or when you need to get the fly down quick over grassy areas. It also seemed at times that the fly moved too much water when stripped and would cause fish to spook or lose interest. Even tied smaller or more sparse, it just didn't do great in certain situations and I shouldn't expect it to. So I looked to create something more shrimp/crab that would moves less water but still have similar qualities and the simplicity of a crack fly. So this little fly was born. Its got a slimmer profile than a crack fly, gets down quick, rides hook up and lands softer than a crack fly with similar weight. I first started with craft fur for the tail, but to match small shrimp better I started using arctic or red fox for the tail.










I found using fox tail seems to work a lot better when the fish are shallow and tailing or backing. It has a lot of marabou like qualities but is a lot more durable.

Here's another version in blue crab










They're probably a little less durable than a crack fly since it's not all synthetic but I can still catch plenty of fish on the same fly before I start losing a bunch of material.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Southpaw,
I like those bugs you came up with.I'll have to give them a try.Thanks for posting pics and comments.I have been using small Seaducers for fish tailing ,podding in heavy grass.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

SKIFFSTIFF said:


> Southpaw,
> I like those bugs you came up with.I'll have to give them a try.Thanks for posting pics and comments.I have been using small Seaducers for fish tailing ,podding in heavy grass.


No problem. I can put together a step by step for it if you want, but it's not very complicated.


----------

